# Laundry soap help



## Craftyone (Jun 30, 2008)

I would like to make some laundry soap . I used Tide but it cost some much for my family and are dollars are short now days like everyone else..So would anyone have a recipe for homemade laundry soap ? If so where do you get you supplies ? All we have around here is a Wal-mart ..


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

You can make a good laundry soap out of lard and coconut oil, both of which you can get at Walmart. Here is my recipe:

Lard 19.2 oz
Coconut Oil 12.8 oz
Lye 4.8 oz
Distilled water 10 oz.
Borax 3 Tbsp.
Sugar 1/4 cup
Ammonia 1/4 cup
8 drops Vitamin E (to prevent rancidity and dreaded orange spots in soap)

Add sugar and borax to lye water and stir until lye and other ingredients are dissolved. This may take a while.
Melt coconut oil and lard, stir in Vitamin E. Add lye water and
soap as usual. At thin trace add ammonia. Be careful to soap by an open window because the fumes from the ammonia are potent at first. If desired, you may add 1 oz orange or lemon essential oils.

Pour into mold and let set for 24 hours.


You don't have to make your own bar soap; but can use Fels-Naptha or Octagon all purpose bar soaps and grate up that soap to make a liquid laundry detergent product. Here is one link that gives instructions:

http://www.thesimpledollar.com/2008/04/09/making-your-own-laundry-detergent-a-detailed-visual-guide/


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

Here's a good laundry soap in powder form:

1/3 bar Fels Naptha, grated.
1/3 cup Oxy-Clean
1/2 cup washing soda
1/2 cup Borax

Mix well, use about 2Tbs per load. You might need 3Tbs for a badly soiled load.

Do not use this recipe for making liquid laundry soap, as the Oxy-Clean deteriorates in a few hours when wet.


----------



## treesonggal (May 4, 2006)

I have a five gallon bucket that I added the following to:

Three boxes washing soda, three boxes Borax, three grated bars of Fels Naptha. I did this last November 1st when we moved in here. I wash only about 3-4 loads a week using 1/4 cup each load. I think the bucket of laundry soap cost me about $26.85 to make. I have not gone through half of it yet.


----------



## Susan (Jun 29, 2008)

I made some on Saturday using:

1 bar fels naptha , grated
1 cup borax
1 cup washing soda

Use 1 tablespoon per load, 2 for heavily soiled loads

I always hang out our laundry to dry and was so happy when i washed the towels and they didnt dry stiff like before!


----------



## Craftyone (Jun 30, 2008)

Thank you I'm going to give this a try I will let you know how it comes out .


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

treesonggal said:


> I have a five gallon bucket that I added the following to:
> 
> Three boxes washing soda, three boxes Borax, three grated bars of Fels Naptha. I did this last November 1st when we moved in here. I wash only about 3-4 loads a week using 1/4 cup each load. I think the bucket of laundry soap cost me about $26.85 to make. I have not gone through half of it yet.


Does this "recipe" work for heavily soiled (from farm chores) clothes? We get down and dirty around here!


----------



## treesonggal (May 4, 2006)

Farmergirl,

The recipe has always worked for me with out grubby clothes. I wash everything on the warm setting and never, ever use a dryer.


----------

